# Should I clean train wheels?



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone! My father in law left my husband and I all of his model trains. They are HO scale. We don't collect trains (they are so cool but we have no room) and want to sell them on ebay. There are a bunch of brass engines and other cars. Also, there are several boxes of Bowser brand engines. I don't think they are brass, mabye iron? There is a lot of oxidation/corrosion on the wheels. Should we clean them before we sell them? I know with coins (which I love), it can decrease the value. These trains have never been run and are still in the box. I just don't know anything about trains and was hoping to gain some knowledge from people who love them. I can post pics if it would help. Any help would be appreciated!
Traci


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm no pro but Im thinking don't clean them unless you know how. Also may I suggest you offer these for sale here on the for sale board first before Ebay. Free to try and The members here buy, sell, trade all the time. 

Pics would help also! :ttiwwop: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree with CP: if you're going to sell them rather than run them, keep the cleaning to a minimum. The logic is that some cleaning products can damage the component materials. I'd also second the suggestion that you offer them here on the site: you have the advantage of getting some honest feedback on the value of what you have.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Here are a few pictures. One of the little arms is broken which is strange because from what I understand, he never ran these. Also, we can't tell if the train runs or not due to the corrosion on the wheels. I'd be glad to list these for sale on this forum. I'm sure these aren't worth what was paid, any ideas on worth? Thanks!
Traci


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

OOh, I like that train  thanks for the pics - got more stuff?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

traci281,
Sadly they have taken a hit from the humidity, the corrosion is pretty extensive and with out seeing the inside it might have done just as much damage to the internal workings. The arm on the side that you think is broken looks like the bolt that would have held it on corroded away. It's going to take a fair amount of work just to see it it's even repairable.
I think you might get about $35-$50 maybe up to a hundred if someone is really interested. If you ebay start at around $50 and hope for the best.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Man~~ That's too bad! Awesome looking Steam Engine..... It needs a good home like with Dr.NIMT


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful looking loco. But leave the cleaning to whomever buys it ... best left in knowledgable hands, with someone who can disect parts carefully.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, thank you all for the expertise! It's funny it was just that brand that has corrosion. There are 5 of them. Also, they were all stored in an air conditioned room. Below are a couple of the brass engines. From what I understand these are much more valuable. Luckily these have no corrosion! I think they are very pretty but I'm sure you all will really appreciate them.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Man~ I am in AWE! WOW I wish I had the extra funds! hwell: Just curious what they are worth. I would eventually like to try a Brass Loco! So these are just DC right? HO also?


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you! I think they are very pretty. I'm not sure what they are worth either yet. Will need to do some research. Not sure what DC is but I know most of his stuff is HO.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

traci281,
Yes those are in much better shape!!:thumbsup: The key import models can go for some pretty good money, and they look in superior condition!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW! I love the brass engines, those will certainly fetch a nice buck!  The detail is amazing, that's mondo cool!

Really a shame about the others, but they can be restored with lots of TLC.


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

That first Brass engine is super cool looking.
I can imagine it's gonna fetch a super hefty price.
​


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the help and advice


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The first brass one is amazing, almost makes me want to do HO just to use something like that!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW Traci you are making me get the laptop all wet from my DROOL!

Shaygetz is probably drooling over that first brass engine too!:laugh:

Do you have more brass? 
You do know that they paint brass engines too?

Do you have brass rolling stock too? rolling stock = RR cars

I am going back now and drool a little more.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The Shay might fetch over $1000!:thumbsup:

The others at least over $500...at the least.

Anyone else give their estimate?

Mine is just a guess.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the brass stuff will go pretty big, not so sure about the others, I think they're going to be project locomotives.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, the brass stuff will go pretty big, not so sure about the others, I think they're going to be project locomotives.



When I said others I meant the other brass.

I don't know about the Bowser. Would have to see how the inside looks.
What a shame, they should have been packed away with those moisture eating bags. (what do they call those?)

I see Shaygetz has not said a word,
Most likely he's busy breaking into all the piggy banks in his house to see how much he can raise to get the Shay. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He'll have to crack a lot of pigs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> He'll have to crack a lot of pigs.



He is forcing his rabbits to work on multiplying, overtime, to get some quick cash.:laugh:


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I actually have 4 other brass engines/locomotives in the box as nice as the other brass. I think a couple of them are factory painted. I will post pics of them tomorrow. I'm so glad you all are getting enjoyment out of the pics. I wish I loved trains (and had the room) as much as you all do. They are soooo fun to watch. I actually love coins/tokens. I do want to find out as much about trains as possible, though so I can be informed when I sell them. A couple people said I should list them on this forum, which I would be happy to do. I know they would go to someone who appreciates them. Unfortunately I have no idea what I have. You all seem so great, I would love to pick your brains for help if that is ok. Quick couple of pics of the ones without boxes I lined up and the trains in boxes. It's a bit overwhelming especially since I know so little about them so thank you all so much for sharing your knowledge!
Traci
P.S. This is my basement, enjoy the green shag carpet!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Traci,

Great looking collection! Judging from those last pics, those locos appear to be in excellent condition, at least cosmetically. You have a very nice grouping on your hands.

In terms of selling, you'd likely do best by selling loco (mated with tenders) individually, rather than the lot as a whole.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Excellent collection - I see a couple I'd be interested in when you're ready.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As far as pricing, my take is to troll the Internet, do things like look at completed listings on eBay, etc. This will give you an idea of what specific models are actually selling for. Some of the Shay stuff may be problematic finding a price, you don't see those that often.

You do indeed have a great looking collection there.


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

All the engines I have lined up have no box. There are names on the bottom of them. It the name printed the brand of train and is the number with them the model number? There is also a number on the side of the engine. Is that just a decoration? Also, as far as shipping, I was thinking of wrapping them in foam and then bubble wrap. Then in a flat rate shipping box. Does that sound safe enough? Thank you all for your help and advice!
Traci


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Often a mfr's specific train (loco or freight car) is identified (in part) by the number-tag printed on the side of the car. So, in your case, that's helpful info right off the bat.

Foam / bubble wrap will work OK, but for extra safety, I'd back-fill an oversized box with foam peanuts, too.

Be extra carefull wrapping the trains with the first layer of foam. Many of the detailed trim parts are very fragile ... you wouldn't want any to snap off from the wrap.

As an option, I wrap some of my trains (for storage) in the small-sized micro-fiber towels that you'd buy at a Walmart in the car supplies section. 20 small towels for $10, or something like that. I find that the micro fiber is very gentle on the trains.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

Great info! Thanks so much!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I will add another WOW!
I ran out of drool!

Do you have rail road cars too ?

Or just engines?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Given the number of engines, the collection of rolling stock must be prodigious!


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

There is a box full of cars but I haven't gone throught those yet. Will be sure to post some pictures when I do.
Are you interested in anything specific?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm not really doing HO right now, though I have some boxes of stuff waiting for me to get around to it. However, a majority of the folks here are into HO, and I'm sure based on the locomotives, that there'll be some interest in the cars as well. 

FWIW, you'll have to individually photograph the stuff from multiple sides and post all the details you have to sell them. That would apply to here, eBay, or anywhere else. The better the photos and descriptions, the more you're likely to get for the trains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

traci281 said:


> There is a box full of cars but I haven't gone throught those yet. Will be sure to post some pictures when I do.
> Are you interested in anything specific?


I never know what I need, I sort of buy what I like, and I like a lot of what you have.
If you had been posting here longer, you will see that I have too much already. Not only in HO but N and O.

Like TJ said, Train anonymous is calling me.

...Hello my name is Ed....I have a problem...I HAVE TOO MANY TRAINS! 


I just wanted to drool some more.

He had quite a collection, I would feel honored he left them to you.

Do you know if any of the cars are brass? 

Do you have any ideal of how much you will be asking for any of them yet?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess Shaygetz don't like these trains being offered?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I guess Shaygetz don't like these trains being offered?


Oh, I'm sure he likes them, just realizes they're out of his budget.


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> I never know what I need, I sort of buy what I like, and I like a lot of what you have.
> If you had been posting here longer, you will see that I have too much already. Not only in HO but N and O.
> 
> Like TJ said, Train anonymous is calling me.
> ...


The biggest problem for me is figuring out what they are. Especially the ones without boxes. Will probably look up past ebay auctions and see what they went for. Will probably post on here for a week before posting on ebay. Would be nice to sell to someone on here. I know that they will be appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure guys here would give them a good home.

For the ones with no boxes that you're having trouble identifying, I have a suggestion. Take photos of all sides (bottom too) close enough to see detail, and I think folks here will be able to track them down. Any numbers or ID tags need to be clear enough to read or you should type them in.

I'm not sure how accomplished a photographer you are, so don't take anything I say as an insult!  Most digital cameras have a _macro focus_ that will allow you to get closeup shots, so for detail you may want to use that.


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm sure guys here would give them a good home.
> 
> For the ones with no boxes that you're having trouble identifying, I have a suggestion. Take photos of all sides (bottom too) close enough to see detail, and I think folks here will be able to track them down. Any numbers or ID tags need to be clear enough to read or you should type them in.
> 
> I'm not sure how accomplished a photographer you are, so don't take anything I say as an insult!  Most digital cameras have a _macro focus_ that will allow you to get closeup shots, so for detail you may want to use that.


I'm not insulted at all! I appreciate the advice. I have a pretty good camera but am still learning all it has to offer. I will definately do as you suggested and post some pics here. Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem, we're looking forward to seeing them. That is an amazing collection, I'm guessing it took a lot of years to accumulate.


----------

